# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Roxi-Labs and Lixus

## BlueWaffle21

Hell I might as well give it a go too!!!!

Was looking at Lixus brand and Roxi-Labs as well, anyone have any opinions?

----------


## Matt

Ive used Lixus a couple of times mate and imho their not the best, have no experience with Roxi...

----------


## BlueWaffle21

Thanks man!!!

----------


## papa-g

I had a guy tell me he was going with lixus and to me they seemed high. I looked and looked to see what I could find and got 50/50 mixed reviews. My 2¢

----------


## < <Samson> >

My source carries Lixus but does not recommend it. Everything I have read says it's underdosed. . . . 

As far as Roxie goes, I dunno. But, I wanna try them out next maybe.

----------


## austinite

Lixus is underdosed.

----------


## bodybuilder

Lixus is great, at some point not very long ago they did have a problem with a batch beeing underdosed, mainly there test prods. Word out is they have cleard there troubles and are back with great oils. I used em pre batch issues and loved there oils, have not used em as oof late just going by what folks are saying on other boards.

----------


## austinite

> Lixus is great, at some point not very long ago they did have a problem with a batch beeing underdosed, mainly there test prods. Word out is they have cleard there troubles and are back with great oils. I used em pre batch issues and loved there oils, have not used em as oof late just going by what folks are saying on other boards.


Any idea on the batch dates?

----------


## denverpride

Using Lixus Test cyp and Deca right now with great results

----------


## bodybuilder

> Any idea on the batch dates?


No clue bro, all i know is it was the stuff that was going around late 2011. I did run there tren a and e with great results, from my understanding it was all there test oils that had the issues.

----------


## < <Samson> >

I wanna see if anyone has any experince with Roxie labs. Seems good, but how would I know.

----------


## bodybuilder

> I wanna see if anyone has any experince with Roxie labs. Seems good, but how would I know.


Its relatively cheap, this usually keeps me away. Maybe its just me being extra picky but when prices are that low kinda makes me feel someone might be cutting corners.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Its relatively cheap, this usually keeps me away. Maybe its just me being extra picky but when prices are that low kinda makes me feel someone might be cutting corners.


Just the way I feel. But, I do like cheap. . .

----------


## austinite

> Just the way I feel. But, I do like cheap. . .


Are you dining and dashing again?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Are you dining and dashing again?


Not yet, plus now I am starting to eat less to lose my fatty goodness. < Also mas savings :Smilie:

----------


## gixxerboy1

guys i know no one mentioned prices. But just be careful about the cheap or expensive comments. I can see that turning into someone asking what cheap is or posting a price. I like this new rule and wouldnt want to see it go away

----------


## Papa-pwn

Roxi labs is good quality, and great customer service. Usually get my gear 3-4 days after I first contact. Only downside is it's usually closer to 8-9mL instead of 10.

----------


## BlueWaffle21

> Roxi labs is good quality, and great customer service. Usually get my gear 3-4 days after I first contact. Only downside is it's usually closer to 8-9mL instead of 10.


Prob edit out the second sentence!!

I've heard the samething about it being good gear but usually a little short.

----------


## noon

Roxii. looks a little off. to me

----------


## Pac Man

I've never used them myself but I have heard allot of negative reviews as well as raving reviews on lixus. There was a source out there peddling fake lixus gear so some of that shit might still be floating around

----------


## theneed

Roxi has used a bigger than standard vial up until about 2 weeks ago. The pic clearly illustrates this(click on pic to enlarge) - the left is an old vial and the right is a newer vial I just received like 2 weeks ago. This may explain why some folks believe he is short by a ml or 2. I don't think that is the case at all.

I don't have a dog in the fight here - I just want all the bros, who bring us the good quality products, to make millions. The scammers should rot in hell.

----------


## hallas

I know I'm new here but since I have info on lixus oral winstrol , and Lixus Tren 150 here is what I think! I just finished 200 Lixus 10 mg oral Winstrol pills in a month and everything looked legit with them but I agree they are extremely underdosed! I don't know how good my results were cause I was taking test p 150, Tren 150 and Ansomone Gh with the Winny! Right now I'm taking Lixus Tren 150 eod along with Prop 150 and Ansomone with good results! I like the Tren 150 but I think I'll leave the oral Winny alone cause I don't want to have to take 200 mg a day to get results and have to have a kidney transplant! Lol! Hope that helped!

----------


## theneed

> I know I'm new here but since I have info on lixus oral winstrol, and Lixus Tren 150 here is what I think! I just finished 200 Lixus 10 mg oral Winstrol pills in a month and everything looked legit with them but I agree they are extremely underdosed! I don't know how good my results were cause I was taking test p 150, Tren 150 and Ansomone Gh with the Winny! Right now I'm taking Lixus Tren 150 eod along with Prop 150 and Ansomone with good results! I like the Tren 150 but I think I'll leave the oral Winny alone cause I don't want to have to take 200 mg a day to get results and have to have a kidney transplant! Lol! Hope that helped!


hallas -

Since I got into injectables I won't even bother running any orals unless it's an emergency. I think you can get an inject to do anything an oral does except for less cost and much less stress on your liver and kidneys. Just my 2 cents.

----------


## Wes201

> Roxi has used a bigger than standard vial up until about 2 weeks ago. The pic clearly illustrates this(click on pic to enlarge) - the left is an old vial and the right is a newer vial I just received like 2 weeks ago. This may explain why some folks believe he is short by a ml or 2. I don't think that is the case at all.
> 
> I don't have a dog in the fight here - I just want all the bros, who bring us the good quality products, to make millions. The scammers should rot in hell.


Can you or anyone else confirm if Roxi is still gtg?

----------


## JWP806

From what I have read elsewhere, Roxi is good to go.

----------

